# Train Li DC/DCC Switch Machine Question



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I am installing a pair of switches as a change over from one track to another. I plan on using Train Li switch machines and am wondering if I can us the same address on both machines to have them change at the same time. I think it should be no problem, but wanted to ask. The switches and machines are on order, so will be able to try them out in a couple days. 
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you can, which models are you using 

(I can answer yes since it's a one-way communication, so any number of devices can receive the same command at the same time). 

Greg


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg, I'm using the Prodrive DC/DCC with Piko R5 switchs. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, VERY familiar with them. I don't use them personally, but have a couple on my test bench now. RJ uses them and has used them since they appeared. 

I can confidently tell you that there is no issue, they draw very little current so activating several all at the same time would not pose a power problem either.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can program them to the same address and you can also change the direction of throw of either one or both, and add an indicator light to either or both.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And program the speed of the motion.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, thanks for addressing this Steve and Greg.


----------

